# *****I've an Idea***** :idea:



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys,
I was seriously thinking of this for a long time. Actually not for a long time but since goobi ,iMav held the mumbai meet, this came to my mind. I was thinking what would we do after we meet, discuss about various technology(kisko kitna pata hai), OS wars( u know right!!) what??..........

I thought we should discuss something creative; we all love digit, may be not many of us like it but we love our forum, its like 2nd home (to some its their HOME). I want to spread our ideas, tech resolutions further, opinion polls further. Then such 'meets' would bring some reason.

Ok, lets not bore u guys. The idea is not totally new, Digit is already implementing it but I want to make it large.

In each issue they provide a part of our forum discussion. Mainly tech resolution. Other sections are not touched. But there are so many gr8 and good tutorials, Q&A resolutions, hardware troubleshooting guide, programming guide, fight club(where our thoughts are reflected, represents we r not only stuck in tech, but we do seriously think about our environment) n of course chitChat.

I want to ask digit to provide us 4-8 pages (not in main mag, but like a liftlet), size would be of fast-track book, color-b/w doesn't matter. Every month it would focus on a part of our forum, will take posts and provide it. What will be provided the next month (section, threads and which posts) would be decided and accumulated by us.

*Pros:* I think at least 40% of our reader doesn't have 24*7 internet connection (main kuch jada to nahi bola??), but they do face those everyday problems; digit provides a very good Q&A in d mag but why not more, they may have something to contribute, some important points in a hot discussion, a tutorial etc. 
-----------In this way our forum traffic would increase 
-----------we would reach more people (like ur frnds who just turn d pages of this mag, doesn't read, but can contribute good if he wants; like many of us who r interested in forum not mag). 
------------One thing is for sure hard copy would reach more wanted or unwanted, probable or unprobable, needy or not needy readers. We(means we as a person, not the mag) would be heard, given importance. 

     I'm a bit confused abt expressing this in words, but surely it would be a bang.

*Cons:* SPAMS would increase, Digit as a mag may c dat forum is getting popular than mag and sell is decreasing(could this happen?? I'm just taking worst case scenario), more annoying users mods will be busier. Bas, couldn't find more.

*Concerns*: 


*We already have good Q&A in mag, do we really need another one?* (Ans. we'll not only provide Q&A but also programming solution, hardware sol^n, tutorial, poll results, debate issues and results etc.)
*Doesn't Fast Track is already handling tutorial issue?* (Yes but only technology related, here we'll provide other sol^n, just look at our tutorial sec^n its full of ideas)
*Is the idea realistic? *(Why not, I think its realistic, if u r worry, plz put ur concerns)
*Ok, we started, wat if we r not able to run it, like if user 'A' is no longer able to contribute, or user 'B' stopped visiting forum etc? *(This could be a real issue, but our forum has faced these already, a lot of good contributors are not present 2day, but someone else has taken his post, we've to discuss it seriously. Bcz if we start it once and Digit agrees to implement it, then we just suddenly can't stop it)

So, guys what do u think, can we do it?  Plz put forward ur queries, concerns, lets 'DO' something.

*UPDATE:*-
Targeted Reader of this liftlet: The targeted reader of this liftlet are those *CASUAL READERS *who do not read tech mags enthusiastically like we do, but may have some important points to contribute or good at product reviews etc. and those *offline readers* who are solely or somehow dependent on *Digit* for their tech gyan. I want to attract them to our community. Its my moto. We are not here to generate revenue, *if digit increases price for additional 6 pages(at max RS 5/-)* i don't have any issues paying it. (Does additional RS 5/- matter u???)

*Update2:-
**I know one thing is stopping u all, that is TIME for this petty matter, u don't need to be here 24*7, come on ur time, choose any thread/post, post links in the thrd, (if individually we do this we'd have enough for a month), and at every weekend we would meet at d thrd or IRC or watever chat room and discuss about wat to keep wat not 
I think we can do atleast this.

**Update3:-*
*Guyz, Ive thought something about the layout of the liftlet/pdf/mag section, its a very much skeleton of how it should look. Its a pdf, attaching here. Check it and comment on it.

Update 4:-
Guyz, I think the idea of HardCopy is not going to click at the first time, they won't invest in a concept which doesn't provide any hint of being success. Lets keep it in PDF form in CD, if we get good reviews for it, we'll ask them to make it continue and making it a HardCopy.
*  
*******************************************************
* Till now people agreed to involve are:-*
rhitwick
thewisecrab
T159
IronManForever
ghost at rest
afonofa
Krazy_About_Technology
KPower Mania

*******************************************************


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice plan
It'll work wonders if implemented
But these are the problems that I think might face: (Possible solutions  are in italics)

1)Asking for a separate supp. for it might not be feasible, considering that it might push up costs. And you already know that there are a lot of people bickering about it's expensiveness already 
A)_We can ask for a separate section in the mag, maybe about 2-3 pages if cost is a criteria_

2)No guaranteed contribution of good tuts, howtos, QnA every month, I mean, a good tut is posted about once in 2-3 weeks (This is just what I've noticed )
A)_any answers?_

And finally, TD admins have to look into this and also this needs support of forum members for implementation


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Nice plan
> It'll work wonders if implemented
> But these are the problems that I think might face: (Possible solutions  are in italics)
> 
> ...


Agreed, i completely overlooked this issue. Thanx for raising. But raising cost can't be ignored for a long time, inflation has hit us every way, today or tomorrow they are gonna do it, its just only a matter of time. I'm not telling we discuss it today and gets implemented tomoro. Things won't work dat way. WE have to serioulsy think and discuss about it.


> 2)No guaranteed contribution of good tuts, howtos, QnA every month, I mean, a good tut is posted about once in 2-3 weeks (This is just what I've noticed )
> A)_any answers?_


Its not only tutorials, Q&A but OSS, Programming, Mobile tech, gaming, poll etc.* Not all sections at a time but one section at a time*. And why bother about new tutorials, we have enough tutorial in our archive, lot of people just don't care browsing it. 


> And finally, TD admins have to look into this and also this needs support of forum members for implementation


Obviously, its mater of their bread n butter, our idea may seem a bit noobish to the trade analysts of their management. But at least they would come to know we're think the other way too.

And, a few pages in Mag won't do it, many of us just don't preserve digit mags, cz it takes lot of place, but these liftlets can be stored easily.......
*Ya...........idea why not PDF??* but that case it again won't reach more people, as it requires to open CD/DVD->Particular section->Download(copy)->Read. This would tend to enthusiastics not casual readers(who is our main target).

AND THIS TASK CAN NEVER BE IMPLEMENTED BY ONE PERSON, WE NEED SERIOUS CONTRIBUTION, IN MORE IDEAS, TIME AND DEDICATION.
I OR U ALONE CAN'T DO IT, *WE*'VE TO DOT, OR ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER CRAP IDEA OF ME.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

> AND THIS TASK CAN NEVER BE IMPLEMENTED BY ONE PERSON, WE NEED SERIOUS CONTRIBUTION, IN MORE IDEAS, TIME AND DEDICATION.
> I OR U ALONE CAN'T DO IT, WE'VE TO DOT, OR ITS GONNA BE ANOTHER CRAP IDEA OF ME


.
Who said it's cr@p? 
Any way, we need more support other than the two of us
Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

guys come on.............
kuch to bolo???

any comment is appreciated................
those who think i'm insane, plz write it............

at least write............"i don't have time", "i could but...." etc..........

plz.........post


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

count me in but am not too hopeful here.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

C it can't be one day..........

We first need to gather enough people to approach digit team......
Then *IF granted *comes the planning and designing of of the booklet.......
Which topics to be published and why?
As once in a month, we would've enough time for the 6-8 page booklet.

We need more manpower..........plz...........
I know there are lot more enthusiastic people........where r u guyz......???


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 24, 2008)

1. I'm in... But a section in the mag will be far better than a leaflet. A leaflet can get easily misplaced and it gives me bitter memories of Anniversary issue/December 2007 issue. 

Three to four pages in magazine will be enough. We can compromise on font size.

OR.. 

2. We could be announced about the upcoming fast track in time. Then we ourselves can also collectr some materials relevant to topic and ask the DIGIT People to give 4-5 pages in Fast track to add it. 

Among these I like Idea 1 more. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> 1. I'm in... But a section in the mag will be far better than a leaflet. A leaflet can get easily misplaced and it gives me bitter memories of Anniversary issue/December 2007 issue.
> 
> Three to four pages in magazine will be enough. We can compromise on font size.


c dats d reason I wanted a discussion......
.
.
page in mag is good..........but my main concern is casual readers who may turn the pages of the mag but doesn't visit our forum, so a lot of people are unaware of our 'hot n happening' forum........
why not make it a test run.........like at first it would be published for 3 months, we would ask for feedback.........if enough feedback is achieved then they won't have any problem in continuing a separate booklet...........
may be in future its pages may grow in number (dreaming big)



> 2. We could be announced about the upcoming fast track in time. Then we ourselves can also collectr some materials relevant to topic and ask the DIGIT People to give 4-5 pages in Fast track to add it.



Hmmmmmmmmm...........right........
but Fast Track won't cover hardware troubleshooting, programming queries, mobile issues, s/w, h/w, console reviews......gaming tips & tricks, poll results, debate snippets......wat do u say??


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 24, 2008)

It's a good idea. Better have a page or two, for starters, in the main magazine. As mentioned above it need not just be tutorials. Alternatively, give it on the CD.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> It's a good idea. Better have a page or two, for starters, in the main magazine. As mentioned above it need not just be tutorials. Alternatively, give it on the CD.


So, more people are agreeing on providing it in mag.........okz.....

b/w do I count u in?


----------



## Flake (Sep 24, 2008)

Count me in ! I online here a lot but do not post much because of some personal reasons. I can write tutorials, reviews on Open Source.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 24, 2008)

Enlisted...........

Common guyz...........we need more.........

I think I've to have patience for this.........


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

A hardcopy leaflet would be good, but what you are asking is for TD to bear the cost for y(our) own (mini)magazine either directly by not increasing the cost of the TD magazine or indirectly by losing subscribers due to an increase in the cost of the TD magazine. It would be more realistic to expect TD to agree, if its an e-leaflet under the ThinkDigit brand. That way TD doesn't need to incur any additional cost. And if its popularity grows then TD can easily issue a regular hardcopy leaflet.

All they would need to do is squeeze in a few lines in the magazine, on how its a leaflet (exclusively)by the members of the TD forum with their(our) tutorials, tweaks, tips, suggestions, solutions, chitchat, views, expert comments on day-to-day issues(  ), debates, arguments, fights, name-calling, bans, appeals against bans, search for ishq vishq pyar vyar-in real life/on forum(  ), real life incidents, friendly advice, jokes etc.

Getting to know what kind of (genuinely nice)people exist, co-exist, subsist on this forum would get more people interested in joining the forum. Since everyone who purchases the magazine has an email anyway they can just have it emailed to them monthly and they dont have to pay anything extra. If need be, it can be emailed even on a daily basis and those who want can keep a printout of it for themselves.

An e-leaflet would not be limited by anything(price, creativity, innovation etc.) except file size(not everybody is on broadband). But then an e-leaflet is similar to the forum except it wouldn't have ads and mods(?), so I dont know if it makes any sense to go in that direction with the leaflet...hmm now I'm not sure if this leaflet idea is going to work at all. A leaflet could soon want to turn into a magazine  But if its going to work then it has to be a *overwhelming majority* of the forum members who have to agree/volunteer/want to participate, otherwise no way.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

^ hmmmmmmmm
U've some valid points.......*I think my idea is not that fruitful it seemed to me*.....

But won't it be wonderful if it comes to a reality............
ur e-liftlet idea is good but newsletters are for that purpose...........

b/w u r takin about running our mini magazine..........look they've already started including forum comments in mag; even in fast track, forum posts were included............ Chip has started it in full fledge.......and regular..........

The whole point of liftlet, is targeted to *CASUAL READERS, *who r not serious reader of Digit, question of them visiting forum doesn't even rise.
Many readers are there who r offline reader; a nice tutorial, h/w latest prices, various reviews, a glimpse of forum life would be a fresh air to them.........

ya implementing it would hit d cost.........but.............its gonna rise today or tomorrow..........just face it...............how long they can run a mag in loss (less revenue from their side, less pages, bad quality of paper etc. from our side)........think about it.....


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 25, 2008)

great idea but instead of mag pages we should consider it on a dual layer disc .  some MB's will not matter to digit . no prob. about prices and all . and can be store and use better then a HARD-COPY


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 25, 2008)

@afanofa
You mean like an "unofficial" newsletter? 
That can also be done *provided* we get the required consent and permissions from TD admins. This "permission" thing is the only roadblock in our way. Unless they show some enthu, it will be kinda fruitless going on about it.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 25, 2008)

What I would like is a few pages in the mag. Thats it.  Though such a move will alleviate prices. Yes, Price increase is imminent; but such a move will further aggravate the situation and many will not like the increase. 

Though for me it isnt a probem as I am not a subscriber and I buy whenever I feel like. I have access to the college Library and issue the Magazine/DVD from there.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @afanofa
> You mean like an "unofficial" newsletter?
> That can also be done *provided* we get the required consent and permissions from TD admins. This "permission" thing is the only roadblock in our way. Unless they show some enthu, it will be kinda fruitless going on about it.


Yes, something like that. except it could be in book format(or maybe comic book with every member in a super hero/villain avatar!  ) with content exclusively from the forum(no staff allowed), that people can print and staple the pages and have the leaflet in their hands. And if an issue is good, they can include it on their dvd(or include every issue on dvd) and if it gets popular, they can make it a hard copy leaflet issued regularly with the magazine, which would mean achieving the goal, which the original(rhitwick's) idea is aimed at.

Its not just the admins(they would be limited only to giving permission), a very large majority of the forum members have to be enthusiastic about this too. Lots of views but very few replies to this thread. So I'm not sure how many are actually interested in this leaflet idea and its reasonable to assume that an even lesser number of members would be willing/able to contribute *time* towards this, since it would be purely voluntary with no monetary benefits.

But a leaflet about the forum, issued with the magazine, is a good idea.

@IronManForever: Do you return the dvd to the college library or keep/copy it?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

@afonofa.........it seems u r interested in it.........enlisting ur name in the volunteer list.....


----------



## Garbage (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with @clmlbx . Make a PDF of Digit forum's member submitted content (it could be articles from their blogs too..) and give it in DVD.

If any Admin reading this thread, please mention the idea to your editor!  Thank You!


----------



## techani (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi friends this is a great idea and in my opinion it must be considered as a social service(if the idea materializes)! I have a opinion regarding this. 
According to Rhitwick the basic motto of this work will be to reach casual or genuinely interested people who cant afford the mag or come online or have a pc. So i think we cant put the articles in the mag(coz they cant afford it) or in eleaflets(coz they dont have or not possible for them to access net) or in pdf format(coz they may not possess a pc).
So in my opinion the idea of a separate leaflet with a price tag of around Rs.10-25 under the digit brand might click. The cover has to be meaningful and totally meaningful instead of pics of girls or curvy designs. In that way I think the purpose may be fulfilled. People who have stopped buying the mag for price hike might come back again gradually once they start reading that.
I hope I have been able to pass my thought in a clear way....


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 25, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I agree with @clmlbx . Make a PDF of Digit forum's member submitted content (it could be articles from their blogs too..) and give it in DVD.


Well, a PDF can only do so much.  Definitely, it will be a step towards the direction which rhitwick has shown us. But a PDF on forum talk? If you are reading on the computer, you can very well visit the Forum. And I am certain that there arent much people who : buy DIGIT, have computer, like reading on computer, are intrested in this stuuf; and dont have internet. And that basically is the group the PDF will address. Such a group of people, Im afraid will be a negligible minority. So as a permanent proposition, I dont like the PDF, Newsletter Idea. Though I fully agree that it will be a step towards the aforementioned goal.

I stand by me view that I would like DIGIT to include 3-4 pages just after the Q&A section for forum-talk.



			
				afonofa said:
			
		

> @IronManForever: Do you return the dvd to the college library or keep/copy it?


Do you think libraries allow one to keep things forever?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 25, 2008)

techani said:


> Hi friends this is a great idea and in my opinion it must be considered as a social service(if the idea materializes)! I have a opinion regarding this.
> According to Rhitwick the basic motto of this work will be to reach casual or *genuinely interested people who cant afford the mag or come online or have a pc.* So i think we cant put the articles in the mag(coz they cant afford it) or in eleaflets(coz they dont have or not possible for them to access net) or in pdf format(coz they may not possess a pc).
> So in my opinion the idea of a separate leaflet with a price tag of around Rs.10-25 under the digit brand might click. The cover has to be meaningful and totally meaningful instead of pics of girls or curvy designs. In that way I think the purpose may be fulfilled. People who have stopped buying the mag for price hike might come back again gradually once they start reading that.
> I hope I have been able to pass my thought in a clear way....



Are................I never told its for people who can't afford Digit or net or PC.........(seriously, aise business nahi chalta..........u can think i'm selfish....but....its fact)..........MY CONCERN IS TO PEOPLE WHO IS NOT AVID READER OF SUCH MAGS, LEAVE SIDE FORUMING.............I WANT TO ATTRACT THEM TO FORUM............then we will be rich in resource.....more tutorials.....reviews.......Q&A..........the process is like "feedback" system...............readers for the readers........
about "samajseva".........lets first be in a state where we can afford it...........

And a stand-alone mag without any brandname won't just click.........don't dream too much...........if we want to be hit........we have to grow with Digit.........and none but Digit would benefit from this...............at least its their business...........don't start speculating about price rise etc. its d part of Digit management part..........let them first agree on doing it.......we can discuss with them for the price thing.......

just let us be clear if we are seriously going to do it???


----------



## karmanya (Sep 26, 2008)

I somehow doubt this will be implemented. 5 rs would not cover the printing costs and then how exactly will deadlines work?


----------



## azzu (Sep 26, 2008)

actually its a good idea but the Hard copy Wud b definet NO (hope they sa yes  ) but a PDF in the Disk Wud also Do and if it gets a good response then we can surely demand for the Hard copy . But first Something for us to think this wud be a hit (Small drops make an heavy Rain !! )  
                hope they hear us this time


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

@karmanya and @azzu
R u guys interested in being volunteer......?
Do I add ur name.............???


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: *****I've an Idea******

All visitors of this thread r requested to leave a few words if not sentences.


----------



## afonofa (Sep 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *Update2:-
> **I know one thing is stopping u all, that is TIME for this petty matter, u don't need to be here 24*7, come on ur time, choose any thread/post, post links in the thrd, (if individually we do this we'd have enough for a month), and at every weekend we would meet at d thrd or IRC or watever chat room and discuss about wat to keep wat not
> I think we can do atleast this.
> *


Thats a good solution for the time issue. Pool together whichever threads/posts/comments we want to be included in the leaflet and every weekend vote on what to include/exclude.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Sep 27, 2008)

Its a great idea, count me in! Section in the mag will be good i guess. I like my name bing published in the mag  like the last time it happened in the fast track


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2008)

^ Enlisted


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

add me to the list too.....

But I would not like my real name to be revealed .


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 28, 2008)

^ Enlisted
Don't worry, revealing names without proper intimation won't be done


----------



## afonofa (Sep 29, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *Update3:-*
> *Guyz, Ive thought something about the layout of the liftlet/pdf/mag section, its a very much skeleton of how it should look. Its a pdf, attaching here. Check it and comment on it.*


*Suggestions*:
1. The entire first page need not be dedicated for the name of the leaflet. Maybe one-third or half the page for the name.
2. Since we would have atleast half of the first page empty, we could merge the first and last pages. So it could be Name of the leaflet and below it the names/details of the members whose posts have been included in that month's issue. That would leave us with one extra page for contents. 
Eg. The tutorial/review sections might require more space.

Question:
This is irrelevant if the leaflet is a pdf, but incase its a hardcopy issued with the magazine, a guess as to what would be its dimensions?


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 29, 2008)

@OP...

get some mods or admins to involve in this..or this is goin down the drain....and a price hike 5r or 1rs... it wil not be implemented by the publishers.. digit sales is not what it used to be..so u think they will do a price hike..as in this forum itself there are parallel threads runs in regard of what i imply...

TBH... even if they implement this.which is highly unlikely...seeing of what u are asking...thsi will not be the form....

so its my suggestion to u is that to avoid the leaflet idea... and yea thats the spelling... not liflet... not the point though... just make it a 1 or 2 pages with.... 

ahh..i forgot the section name in the mag..i think its the Q&A or something like that...if u guys still read there is a part where u have tear-marks and punch holes..its some kinda a tuts..or shortcuts or something.... make it a 1 or 2 page addition tot that... 

i say this... coz implementing a handbook may not be easy or swift as u might think..and the price hike may or will not be acceptable by them...so better to give them a idea or suggestion that they can implement easily...a 1 or 2 page increase is not that tough...they may include 1 or 2 ads in it...oh yea..in ur layout ..give space for a 2"x2" space for ad...the size is just a spec..u do what u like..the idea of giving a ad space is that...if they somehow for ur goodluck implement this or cosider this...u can give them ur first reason that it wont increase the cover price by 5 bucks...which is a pretty much dumb thing to assume they will and ur second reason that u can give them more ad space and make it worth while....

and oh yeah..chuck the current design of ur leaflet..if that is not apparent yet...



rhitwick said:


> Ok, lets not bore u guys. The idea is not totally new, Digit is already implementing it but I want to make it large. *How large u want it to be*
> 
> But there are so many gr8 and good tutorials, Q&A resolutions, hardware troubleshooting guide, programming guide, fight club(where our thoughts are reflected, represents we r not only stuck in tech, but we do seriously think about our environment) n of course chitChat. *U meant society not environment....and better leave the fight club things like that is never a good idea..can u imagine what if a wrong post is printed.. by wrong not offensive or anything..think it in a personal level...a forum is personal...to a level... not like mag...some know each other...*
> 
> ...



@OP
The bolded part are just suggestions or adivices to parts that may or will not be practical.read it at ur own will. overall a nice initiative.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

@ madjeri...
Wow buddy, thats how I like to be criticized...thanx for ur precious comments. U've seriously given it a thought.

C first thing first, I wanted to evaluate my idea by all members of this forum bcz its about US. Only people from this member can understand what I'm talking (not d admin or editor people at first time). If I thought that its a gr8 idea and I should contact to admins and wrote to Editor (Like I did once and my letter was posted in Letter of The Month section, even my idea was executed as next month's Fast Track)

Ur concern about FightClub is worth of thinking as I, myself was worried about including it, it has lots of controversial subjects. Hmmmmm......so omit it??

U r taking abt extra time and extra effort...ummmmm...thats true, but how about making it a *TEST RUN* for *ONE MONTH* and ask user feedback, if its positive then make it continue or once in a quarter.



> what are u implying..this is a tech site..wher u congregate...thats it..*its not the official revolutionary coupe*..what do u want them to hear...heard abt a blog??? i am sure u do.... and by this u do not have a clear idea of the reader demographic..its a mag..ppl buy it...


 I'm still trying to understand this part, am I so wrong understanding brilliance? 


> Use???.... coz only forum members will understand it...and they are already buying it or not... ok i will agree to most.. but poll results,debate issues??? most are fanboyism,personal opinions,sex,religion .... no...these cannot be put into a tech mag... chuck the entire gen section..it will be more presentable...


Why do u think only forum members would understand it, did we unknowlingly developed a out of the world lingo which is used while writing here. Every question is asked, is asked by one of us, every answer is given, is given by one of us. 
ChitChat section and FightClub is ur main problem, and issues are Personal opinion, SEX, Religiion... why don't u want to acknowledge that these are also a part of our life. We all have something to say. Not only high end gfx cards, latest PMPs, processors watever circle our head but we give serious thought to all these to. Wats d issue in expressing them. Yeah, its a tech mag, and thats the reason I've thought about putting ChitChat and FightClub in *A SINGLE PAGE*(just d glimpse). And reading the words I sensed that "who would read these"( only for ChitChat and FightClub posts) type of thoughts were roaming in ur mind. U r talking like "who reads comics in newspapers", c a light section is added in every mag so why not our leaflet? Plz comment on this. Seek ur valuable opinions.

*Ironing of the content.*..ummmm, right. We are going to do that. We will collect the threads/posts we want to be included in the leaflet, they just need to format (fonts, design, margin etc).

*Enthuastic*: C enthuastic means those who takes same interest in a tech mag as same as in Playboy. Most of the computer user would get excited to get hold of a HD4870 but only enthuastics will look for the specs first, would search for benchmark results, performance videos/reviews. Did u get my point??

And again thanks for criticizing me (and correcting my "leaflet" spelling). I call them friends who helps me correcting my ideas as, only they show me how to correct my wrong doings. 
Be my friend and correct me in every step.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 29, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> @ madjeri...
> Wow buddy, thats how I like to be criticized...thanx for ur precious comments. U've seriously given it a thought. *Thnx*
> 
> C first thing first, I wanted to evaluate my idea by all members of this forum bcz its about US. Only people from this member can understand what I'm talking (not d admin or editor people at first time). If I thought that its a gr8 idea and I should contact to admins and wrote to Editor (Like I did once and my letter was posted in Letter of The Month section, even my idea was executed as next month's Fast Track) *Beginners luck.First time is a charm.lots of things pop into my mind.still if u want to do this its better to include some mod or admin. mods are irrelevant as they cant take decisions abt magazines.so admin it is. and u cant be overconfident coz once they heard ur ply. or can u think that there should have been more ppl who wanted it. think like that. so that if rejected u be cool. coz if failed u may or will be hurt.*
> ...



@OP...

Thnx. I was carefully in writing each words not as to imply this as idiotic... ..i am answering this para by para so to be easy... 

Jerin


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 29, 2008)

Dont fight guys..chill 
But the leaflet may raise the costs of the mag..which many think is already overpriced 
How 'bout a pdf on the CD?
I mean, lets start small..once we get good response (and admins...where are you'll?) maybe we can think of a leaflet....
Yes, we are limiting our reader base
But hey..this a tech-mag right?  I'd expect atleast most of it's buyers to have a suitable PC who can look into it...
We can ask for a better "whats on the CD?" intro to make readers interested in this pdf
My views mate..dont like it? well nobody's got a gun to you head


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 29, 2008)

@madjeri
Thats what even I thought. Extra leaflet/book means much more work than a bit of extra content within the mag.
And yea, forum talk are to be kept at forum. Putting those(maybe biased, incorrect, provocative, insulting,whatever) things for print isnt exactly what a tech mag does.

@rhitwick.

What exactly I feel rhitwick; Upon much thought; I just want an extension of what Digit is doing. The forum tutorials are featured once a month. I just want it to be featured the same way; incomplete with just few paras; with link for further reading.. and I want more of it. Say 4 forum tutorials?? and 4 on some other tech discussion? Instead of the paltry 1 that we have currently.
Think about it, will ya?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 29, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Dont fight guys..chill
> But the leaflet may raise the costs of the mag..which many think is already overpriced
> How 'bout a pdf on the CD?
> I mean, lets start small..once we get good response (and admins...where are you'll?) maybe we can think of a leaflet....
> ...





IronManForever said:


> @madjeri
> Thats what even I thought. Extra leaflet/book means much more work than a bit of extra content within the mag.
> And yea, forum talk are to be kept at forum. Putting those(maybe biased, incorrect, provocative, insulting,whatever) things for print isnt exactly what a tech mag does.
> 
> ...



Guys wat happened??
Do u think I'm dominating? Ya, its my idea that doesn't mean my words will be final.  Thats d reason I've opened it here, asked ur suggestion, go on, bash me, praise me. U all r welcome. *Its no more MY idea, its our idea from the moment u all have started responding.*

I think *leaflet *idea is not going to work, PDF is better idea. Composing and generating  will be very easy. Even we can do it (kuch jada to nahi bola?).

I've PMed Raaabo, he's not responding. If I again PM him, will he ban me?


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ Cmon. I aint thinking you'r dominating. 

But its your proposal, so I thought you own the idea. And we suggest you things. Isnt it? 

And about PMing admins, try FatBeing this time.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 30, 2008)

@wise crab...

i was not at all fighting..this is a constructive argument..as u clealry see how many valid and practical things were suggested and decided after that...

@Iron man..

True..

@rithvick...

ur options..

1. for a 2 more pages with the ad space like i said.to keep the costs in check
2. or a pdf. which i think is of no use. since u need a pc and most wil be already members and why read it? or just that the feeling of their posts matter..  ...

upto u...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 30, 2008)

@madjeri
OK dude I just pointed out what I felt 
But why is the pdf not a viable option?
I mean
first of all we have not recieved a response from the admins, so they might not not be all "gung-ho" about it
And asking for a separate leaflet might only dampen their enthu about it since they are financing an idea which "may" or "may not" work.
So I'd still say that we'll play safe and only ask for space on the DVD for a PDF till
the response towards it grows and then we'll ask for a leaflet 
@rhitwick
Who said anyone was dominating? We are a team here, remember? 
try the email id I pmed you
you may get a prompt reply


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, guyz...
This might be my final post in this forum (are....for the time being)
Going to visit home after 1yr...will return on 19th Oct.

Tthere is 95% chance that I won't get a PC with internet connection in my village, so I may not be able to keep in touch with u guyz.

I've PMed FatBeing today, lets c if he replies (I don't want to go to editor level that soon,  if its a NO, let it be delayed.
U guyz plz continue. If u think its d right time to contact the editor, then go ahead with out me. Ask him to visit the thread and keep it polite and simple.

(Now don't start wishing me in this thread, I'm making another thread, after all its ChitChat)


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Well,,
This is a good idea, and I like it. But as thewisecrab has said, this should be kept as a PDF on the discs.
But the guys at Digit seem to be working their butts off each month and this will mean more work for them right? I mean, someone will have to keep checking out the forums to select the content and it's work.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2008)

So beta testing
You want in? 
I mean..want to help out?
We need to start working on the design of the pdf as soon as atleast one of the admins responds
And judging by this, I think you can help in that...
{off topic}
WHy the f**k are you having a ManU avatar ???? 
I mean
Why?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 1, 2008)

> An idea can change Your Life-Abhishek Bachhan


=========


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

@thewisecrab- Of course I'm ready to help out. And as for your second question, read my signature


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh..
LOL


----------

